
Top 10 books for CTO's full of advice, inspiration and laughs - mymmaster
https://buttercms.com/blog/top-10-books-every-cto-should-read
======
dandare
I can highly recommend "Don’t Make Me Think!" to all software engineers
regardless of their specialization.

~~~
mymmaster
Agreed. I really enjoyed that one as well, helps put great perspective on the
software we build.

------
bborud
Read books by people who have done something akin to what you are trying to
do, or failing that, have been successful at doing properly hard things.

Unless you are in the business of writing self help books I'm not sure reading
the books of people whose sole success is writing self help books is what you
need.

